# Information about living in Myanmar



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

I have been looking the recent developments in Myanmar, especially with the government apparently relaxing restrictions in the political arena. I read recently in another forum that visas there are different to here in Thailand. Is there anyone who either has spent time in Myanmar or lives there now after living in Thailand who can share experiences and give any comparisons?
Thanks.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I've no experience with living in Myanmar. We're only doing some business there.
You're right about the political and economical changes, but that does mean that it can take years until the country is 'friendly' enough to live in as a foreigner. 

The most popular alternative for Thailand is Cambodia (at the moment). Friendlier visa regulations and the higher populated areas (Phnom Penh, Siem Raep, Sihanoukville) do attract more and more foreigners.


----------

